# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime fejesa Tetovare!

## Serioze

Tetovare e dashur!
Megjithese kam pak muaj qe te njoh virtualisht,nga shkrimet e tuaja me duket se kam nje jete qe jetoj me ty.
Lajmi qe je fejuar me gezoi shuuuuuuume,aq sa shume do me pelqente te isha prane teje dhe te perqafoja e te uroja .
Ndaj mendova te hap kete teme vetem per TY.Sepse ti ke fituar respekt ne forum,me personalitetin tend.
Te uroj nga zemra "Qofsh e lumtur gjithmone Tetovare" :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## RockStar

URIME Fejesen Tetovare  :buzeqeshje: 

Fati, lumturia,harmonia, dashuria qofshin gjithmone me ju  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## inez

Urime e te trashegohesh ! Ne koke te beqareve  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## orhideja

Urime, Tetovare............fat, shendet dhe lumturi pacit cdohere.........si dhe nje fole te mbushur me femije.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
Plotesofshit cdohere njeri tjetrin!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pirate of Love

hoooooo be, xhiiiiiii shkruani edhe ju, mo luani...  :ngerdheshje:  me ne ne forum, e t`boni hajgare  :perqeshje: 

Tetovare, urime e te trashegoheni ! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

....Urime e nderuar, shendet fat dhe lumturi te keni gjithmon e mbi te gjitha te duheni si ditet e para,  :ngerdheshje:  URIME

----------


## teta

oooo hajde perhajr.

une po filloi me ushtru me kercy Tetovarqe.
e dua nje ftes per dasem :Muahhh:

----------


## B@Ne

Urime fejesa Tetovare dhe ne Dasem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

_Urime!
Tetovare!Fejesa juaj qofte vula e nje zemre te permbush me dashuri e respekt._

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Tetovare, edhe një herë urime - paqit fat, harmoni e lumturi pa kufi...
U trashëgofshit për jetë e mot!*

----------


## e panjohura

.*Urime Tetovarja,qofshit te lumtur per jete e mot motrushe...Te perq.shuuum*

----------


## _MALSORI_

bo bo bo..po ku i kishe mend moj tetovare..ti pyet perpara se te marresh nje vendim te tille moj..a mos ja pa hajrin kush para teje marteses qe u turre edhe ti..e din si thote nje fjale e urte ..martesa i ngjan asaj keshtjelles ku ata qe jane janshte turren medeomos te hyjne brenda e ata qe jan brenda bejne cmos te dalin jashte..

gjithsesi urimi im eshte '' paste kemben e mbare kjo fejese dhe kalofshi nje jete ja me  te mire ne lidhjen tuaj..mbi te gjitha zoti ju trashegofte me djem e vajza sa per nje katund...

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Tani sa e pash kete lajm te mrekullueshem, o Bukuri e Tetoves.  Shume urime e dashur ne kete hap te ri te jetes tende. Zoti ta dergofte vesen e Dashurise cdo moment e shpirtin te ta mbaje te njome e te fresket sikur keto dite te para te lidhjes tuaj.  Sa shume do te doja te mblidheshim te gjithe te ketushmit e te te vinim per urim me llokume, embelsira dhe muzike te gezuar per ty e dashur!  Urime , Urime edhe njhere. Shpresoj te kesh gjetur njeriun qe te meriton! Te puth !




pas melodise  ke nje spjegim nga mesuesi im i letersise, Niko Mihali .

----------


## Serioze

> Urime e te trashegohesh ! Ne koke te beqareve .



Ke shume te drejte...i uroj te gjithve beqarëve dhe beqareve gjetshin fatin e vet ashtu sic e deshirojne Ata.

----------


## Izadora

Urime Tetovare ! 
Te trashigohesh dhe te uroje nje jete sa me te bukur ! :-))))


Ku jane llokumet me arra dhe na trego icik pajen ? :-D

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Jam i ftuar ne dasem? 

Me nje skuader futbolli tetovare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Ke shume te drejte...i uroj te gjithve beqarëve dhe beqareve gjetshin fatin e vet ashtu sic e deshirojne Ata.


Une dua nje super milardiere qe te me doje. Ka fat per mua?

----------


## loneeagle

Urime, jete te lumtur!

----------


## Nete

Tetovare...ve qfare te kercyeri merr shembull ti  :ngerdheshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ilirana

> .*Urime Tetovarja,qofshit te lumtur per jete e mot motrushe...Te perq.shuuum*



*Urime moj Xhane!

çika e Tetoves, me gezoi ky lajme i mire!Me deshire po i bashkangjitem Urimit, te e panjohura....

Urime Fejesa! Dasht zoti te kesh Fatbadhesi ne jete!Lumturi,shendet,gezime,harmoni e dashuri pa kufij paqe per jete e mot!

Te perqafoje nga large!
*

----------

